# I’m back



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi guys! I don’t know how many of you remember Rickey and Lucy. I was a member a few years ago and lost all my login info. Anyways Lucy passed away 2 years ago and than we lost Rickey on x mas eve. After he passed I was able to find a breeder that had some babies. We brought home two sweet baby English buddies yesterday. I was only planning on one male but I ended up with what we think are 2 girls. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by having an odd number. Tweetsum is an American budgie so I hope things work out. The lady I got them from had told me the parents were bred for show birds. 
Sooo lol now we have 5 birds since we still have 2 girls. They are very bonded and that’s why the lady wanted me to have both. They are in Quarantine now so we have a few months before tweetsum gets new friends. These girls are around 14-18 weeks old. One is a violet like Rickey and the other is like an olive color with silvery blue cheek patches. I’m still trying to figure out what she is so I can sex her properly. Any tips and advice on babies? We have only had one baby and she is a tiel so not the same. Thank you guys for all your support and help


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey there! :welcome: back  

I do remember Rickey and Lucy! I'm sorry to hear that they both have moved on to the rainbow bridge :hug: 

Congratulations on your new babies! We'd love to meet then when you get a chance, and we can confirm gender and mutation at that time. 

Despite being young, they aren't true "babies" since they're eating on their own, etc. after coming home from the breeder. It's really no different than having adult budgies, they just may have some different behaviours like sitting in their food dishes or spending time on the bottom of the cage. They'll grow out of this in a few months 

If you remember your old user ID, FaeryBee can merge those two accounts together to accurately reflect how much time you've been on the forums with us :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you and your little ones around the forums!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I found your old user ID/account and have merged it into your "jckeets" User ID for you.

We'd love to see pictures of your budgies when you have some you'd like to share! :wave:*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=111xvOHjDhpoa29YkN2Aw0k6ewhgW5QOI

Here is a link to a handful from today. I was told the green one was very tame and the violet needed some more work. I think the violet is a girl but am guessing olive is a girl no clue on the mutation yet either. They are very sweet and the blue one seems to follow the lead of olive, good thing is he/she is very tame.

In the mean time tweetsum has grown up a lot since Rickey passed a few weeks ago. She was kind of in charge but she still followed Rickey's lead. Whatever he did she did. Over the last few weeks she has been watching the tiels and has become very tame. Lol she watches any put her head down for scritches and copies her. She will even fly to my son and I for a treat. Rickey kind of went through the same transformation when he lost Lucy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I tried to look at your pictures and received a notice I need permission for access. 
I think you have the pictures "Locked"?*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *I tried to look at your pictures and received a notice I need permission for access.
> I think you have the pictures "Locked"?*


I fixed it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are very cute!
I just looked at your other thread, in those pictures the olive budgie appears to be male and the violet female.*


----------

